# When do Teils stop Growing ?



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I am a little concerned that zippy is a bit on the small size for a male , He eats well has plenty of exercise when he is in the mood .

I have seen much larger males than him , He his now a year and a half and I was wondering if he has any more growing to do ?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My Tony is on a small side, he is so light. My Candy weighs healthy 95 g, and she feels much heavier than Tony. I can't weigh him because he won't stay still, but I know it's less than her.
His droppings are also tiny compared to her. He is almost two years old.
I don't think they grow after the first six months or so though?


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would assume that birds like most animals all vary in size and weight. Buddie is about 95-99 grams and the vet told me shes a "bigger" bird. That would just be my assumption though.

Sent from my N9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're usually full grown when mature, at about one year old. My Luna is full grown and ranges 75-78 g. He is the smallest tiel I know.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have never weighed zippy, I am taking him to the vets soon for a complete check up so he will be weighed then , but he is small compared to the teils my step dad had rescued, which made me wonder about him thanks all who replied


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny weighs 74 grams. His vet says he's a healthy weight. He's just small. (But Sunny thinks he's big-- so don't tell him. ; ) ) Have you felt his kiel bone? He's probably just on the smaller side but still healthy.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Just like people, 'tiels come in all shapes and sizes. It shouldn't be anything to worry about, he'll be fully grown.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A tiel actually reaches its full adult size when it fledges. It may put on some more mass (either fat or muscle) but it will never get much bigger than that. Tiels all vary in size, but in the wild they are actually a lot smaller than captive tiels. Show tiels are much much bigger than nonshow tiels as well. As long as they aren't too thin (check out the keelbone test) then I would say he's probably right where he's supposed to be.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I've heard that tiels reach their full size after about six months and completely after the first year. 

Zippy is probably just a small dude


----------

